# Go Gophers



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

How bout them Golden Gophers, beat North Dakota and going to the The Frozen Four.... oke: ..... :beer: .....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, that was a route


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to say it but the Goofs had their ups and downs but were probably the best team in the WCHA all season. Whoever wins between them and BC will be the champs.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm praying the Goofs win, and then get to meet either Union or Ferris in the championship.

Than, GOD WILLING, we get to relive Holy Cross all over again....'twould be epic :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Duckslayer100 said:


> I'm praying the Goofs win, and then get to meet either Union or Ferris in the championship.
> 
> Than, GOD WILLING, we get to relive Holy Cross all over again....'twould be epic :beer:


YUP :thumb: :rollin: :thumb: :rollin: oke:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> I'm praying the Goofs win, and then get to meet either Union or Ferris in the championship.
> 
> Than, GOD WILLING, we get to relive Holy Cross all over again....'twould be epic :beer:


Let's not bring that nightmare up again, I'm just getting over that now.......


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

9manfan said:


> Let's not bring that nightmare up again, I'm just getting over that now.......


You mean like this????


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not bring that nightmare up again, I'm just getting over that now.......
> ...


Won't watch it, it's still etched in my head.........but after next week I hope to have new thought's of a Gopher Hockey Championship ......and then Holy Cross will be gone..........I hope...


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

My prediction for tonite....Golden Gophers 4.....Boston College 3......


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A Beantown Beatdown!!!!!! Gophers suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It was ugly, Boston College is the real deal.....next year I guess..... :eyeroll: .....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

drjongy said:


> A Beantown Beatdown!!!!!! Gophers suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah,that's the SUE you are talkng about. :laugh:


----------

